# [THUNAR] impossible de monter avec thunar-volman [résolu]

## pork pie hat

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer (enfin de réinstaller) Gentoo mais sous openbox, et je rencontre un petit problème concernant le montage de mon disque dur externe.

Je peux le monter à la main avec mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb... (celui-ci est en root alors) mais il refuse de le faire avec thunar-volman, même en spécifiant le chemin sysfs.

Commande lsusb :

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c01e Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:1f03 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Mon disque est bien reconnu.

```
$ thunar-volman

thunar-volman: Spécifier le chemin sysfs des nouveaux périphériques avec l'iption --device-added.
```

```
$ thunar-volman -a /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_S2_Portable_00000011E093105008C1_0_0

thunar-volman: Il n'y a pas de périphérique correspondant au chemin sysfs "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Samsung_S2_Portable_00000011E093105008C1_0_0".

```

J'ai plus beaucoup d'idées... Vous avez une solution ?

Merci.Last edited by pork pie hat on Sun Jan 23, 2011 5:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pork pie hat

En fait, il refuse de monter quoi que ce soit... Même les cd/dvd...

Qu'ai-je mal configuré alors ?

----------

## Mickael

es tu déclaré dans les bons groups genre plugdev and Co

----------

## pork pie hat

```
$ groups franck

wheel audio cdrom video usb users portage plugdev franck

```

J'en ai oublié un ?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## pork pie hat

C'est fait, désolé de l'erreur.

Sinon, personne n'a une idée ?

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/s

 

normalement hal n'a plus lieu d'être pour qui que ce soit. Pourrais-tu nous donner ton emerge --info. La piste à laquelle je pense concerne un flag hal, qui traîne à la compilation de Xorg ou d'un autre. Mais aujourd'hui feu hal ne doit plus être utilisé, donc je penche pour lui comme étant le fautif. As tu flâné sur la version anglophone du forum, je crois avoir vu quelques thread avec xfce 4.8, peut être ton problème y est il recensé.

Cordialement.

----------

## pork pie hat

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.8

Portage Tree: /usr/portage

Portage HEAD: d5bb727ed0f453a34853ef3f5eef9289a1a2074d /usr/portage/.git/refs/heads/funtoo.org

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.8-r2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.5-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages mini-manifest news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/portage-mini-2010.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alac alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wavpack x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK

```

Je ne suis pas un grand pro de gentoo encore...

J'avais lu que Hal était encore nécessaire, pendant un petit temps encore...

Faudrait-il que je supprime Hal ?

----------

## pork pie hat

Bon, j'ai suivi ce qui est écrit ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Mes disques sont reconnus au sein de Thunar, mais il y a un problème d'autorisation pour les monter et les explorer.

Ce qui, d'après ce que j'ai compris, est apparemment un problème récurrent...

J'avance, j'avance...

EDIT = j'unmask lxpolkit pour ce problème d'autorisation...

----------

## pork pie hat

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> I don't remember who gave me this advice, but I got it on #gentoo. If you create the following files then you will be able to mount/unmount removable drives using udisks.
> 
> /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai fini par faire cela. ça marche.

----------

